# Southern california breeders around here?



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm from Lancaster and i've been wondering if there were any other breeders within an hour or two of me(bakersfield or LA or palmdale or something)


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i'm in LA .. gonna breed eventually .. but not till we find the perfect girls ^_^


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I'm from Lancaster and i've been wondering if there were any other breeders within an hour or two of me(bakersfield or LA or palmdale or something)



You know, i have a bunch of betta males and females hm, ct, hmplkt and 5 stars fighter here in my house. I asked in the forum if there is anyone who will be interested to get into a betta club or association so we, you, me and others can get together maybe once a month and talk about betta, trading our fishes or even selling fish for very cheap price. But none has reply to my thread and i am so sad about it, NO ONES CARE ABOUT IT.
There is that CBS from the bay area, do you think i will drive all the way from Bakersfield to meet them once a month, only crazy one will do that.
There was a lady on sunday, she came with her 12 years old girl visited my mom and she saw my fancy ct, she told her mom she want one then my mom said just pick one my dear, i was like speaking to my mom in asian "[email protected][email protected][email protected]#$#@[email protected]$#%@%" then few hours later she finally pick one, that was a purple ct, one of my favorit color grrrrrrrrrr. I paid that purple ct from a local breeder for $25 and i let him go free for that girl. 
So i put the ct in a plastic cup, i even gave her one of my 1 gallon jar, water conditioner and some betta food then i explain to her mom the best way to care about her new pet.
My point here is, if we have a betta club near by, you wont have to worry about finding a betta breeder.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

aww .. i'm sorrie no one's replied to your other thread .. i don't even think i saw it @[email protected] .. what section did u post it under?

there isn't any formal clubs in southern cali for bettas that i know of (there's only that one that's up north) .. i know there's one for plants .. not sure if they trade fish there too .. as i've never gone to it


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

HatsuneMiku said:


> aww .. i'm sorrie no one's replied to your other thread .. i don't even think i saw it @[email protected] .. what section did u post it under?
> 
> there isn't any formal clubs in southern cali for bettas that i know of (there's only that one that's up north) .. i know there's one for plants .. not sure if they trade fish there too .. as i've never gone to it



That is why i think we should get one but pffffffffff i give up.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Bambi said:


> I'm from Lancaster and i've been wondering if there were any other breeders within an hour or two of me(bakersfield or LA or palmdale or something)



Bambi, i only know one betta breeder who live close to you and me. He live in Merced. Actually, he posted a lot of his fishes in aquabid and he has no feedback yet, so i believe it must be his first times selling. I like his lines, he has a lot of nice ones.
He also has his own website.


----------

